# A&H



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 14, 2020)

Basically everyone I've talked to has said they think A&H is bad for KF and the worst part of the site, personally I think it should just be deleted.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hoes mad


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

Solution

Forcibly hide A&H from anyone who doesn't like A&H, make it completely inaccessible to their accounts.  It doesn't show up in the forum listings for them, they can't receive notifications from posts in A&H, A&H effectively ceases to exist for them.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 14, 2020)

A&H acts as containment and if you release it, would shit up the farms 5x what you already bitch about. It's not even open to the public, anybody claiming it's bad for KF is a total moron at this point.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 14, 2020)

Still referring to it as A&H? Okay, boomer.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 14, 2020)

Murmur said:


> View attachment 1376679





Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Solution
> 
> Forcibly hide A&H from anyone who doesn't like A&H, make it completely inaccessible to their accounts.  It doesn't show up in the forum listings for them, they can't receive notifications from posts in A&H, A&H effectively ceases to exist for them.





Arm Pit Cream said:


> A&H acts as containment and if you release it, would shit up the farms 5x what you already bitch about. It's not even open to the public, anybody claiming it's bad for KF is a total moron at this point.


A&H attracts users who don't give a fuck about lolcows and it inevitably bleeds into other forums, it's not something you can ignore.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> A&H attracts lolcows and they inevitably get enough attention to be mocked and/or banned


Fixed for you


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 14, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> A&H attracts users who don't give a fuck about lolcows and it inevitably bleeds into other forums, it's not something you can ignore.



The first part is correct. The second part isn't (or at least I assume that, because I never visit the other forums.)


----------



## Witthel (Jun 14, 2020)

A&N is like the kiwi equivalent of /pol/ and if the retards there start to shit up other parts of the forum they can easily be banned.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 14, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> A&H attracts users who don't give a fuck about lolcows and it inevitably bleeds into other forums, it's not something you can ignore.


Those users are attracted to lolcow regardless of A&N and acting like A&N is a breeding ground for lolcow newfags when they're very separate interests is pretty silly. There's no direct correlation between bad lolcow users and people who start on A&N specifically. The people forcing politics into lolcow are by no means all A&N users. Many of the worst posters in lolcow threads stick to lolcow threads without ever visiting A&N.

I've seen you make this same argument before and it always suffers from extreme over generalization. Bad users are a problem, not topics of discussion.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 14, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Those users are attracted to lolcow regardless of A&N and acting like A&N is a breeding ground for lolcow newfags when they're very separate interests is pretty silly. There's no direct correlation between bad lolcow users and people who start on A&N specifically. The people forcing politics into lolcow are by no means all A&N users. Many of the worst posters in lolcow threads stick to lolcow threads without ever visiting A&N.
> 
> I've seen you make this same argument before and it always suffers from extreme over generalization. Bad users are a problem, not topics of discussion.


Tuscan pretty much never posted on A&N until she got chat banned.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jun 14, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> A&H attracts users who don't give a fuck about lolcows and it inevitably bleeds into other forums, it's not something you can ignore.



The shittiest posts I've seen tend to come from people that only post on a single board.


----------



## No Exit (Jun 14, 2020)

Deleting A&H seems like a bit of overkill. Maybe just cut down on political/outrage articles and only keep the funny ones.


crocodilian said:


> The first part is correct. The second part isn't (or at least I assume that, because I never visit the other forums.)


Nevermind, nuke it from orbit.


----------



## Maskull (Jun 14, 2020)

AnH should be gated behind a paywall. Ten dollars will get you a little yellow profile badge and access to your a walled ghetto away from the rest of us.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 14, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Tuscan pretty much never posted on A&N until she got chat banned.


Tuscan literally started as a weeb wars contrary gimmick account


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 14, 2020)

Lol niggers and kikes.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 14, 2020)

Murmur said:


> The shittiest posts I've seen tend to come from people that only post on a single board.


The uni-boarders always seem to think this is some kinda gay ops website as opposed to an autistic version of TMZ.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

If you want to make it a containment board actually make it contain people that continue to post in it.

Separate but unequal


----------



## BingBong (Jun 14, 2020)

I would say yes, but then I'd miss @CatParty's horrifying articles.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

Give Catparty his own board imo


----------



## OrigamiSalami (Jun 14, 2020)

There are thousands of places to sperg about politics on the Internet. Having one here is dumb.

That said, if you can't resist the urge to post in A&N it's your own damn fault, and it shouldnt be deleted just becuase you have no self control.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 14, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> A&H attracts users who don't give a fuck about lolcows and it inevitably bleeds into other forums, it's not something you can ignore.


I came here for the cows and discovered that I enjoy to read the insane "news" stories posted in A&H. (Seriously, it's like a mildly more offensive and funny DailyMail, without that schmuck Morgan.)

I think that A&H should probably stick around, but if it causes Null and the Jannies that much grief, I'd be willing to let it go. I'm a newfag anyway, so my opinion doesn't matter.

The highlight of my life right now on the Farms is being able to not have to work around the word milk in recipes, anymore.
E- Null and the Jannies is a great name for a band.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

The problem with A&H or whatever it is now is the same as before.  Shit doesn’t stay there, and seeps into every other board.

God forbid a cow have -stein in their surname.  Or someone with melanin does something that merits discussion in another board.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jun 14, 2020)

OrigamiSalami said:


> There are thousands of places to sperg about politics on the Internet. Having one here is dumb.
> 
> That said, if you can't resist the urge to post in A&N it's your own damn fault, and it shouldnt be deleted just becuase you have no self control.



There aren't a thousand places, 9chan is pretty good but because of very poor & almost non-existent marketing by Null no one uses it. And why would having one here be dumb? Surely if someone dedicates enough time here they will want to talk about some of their other interests.
The solution to the problem already exists in 9chan, if there was more promotion of it I'm sure more people would move there


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> The problem with A&H or whatever it is now is the same as before.  Shit doesn’t stay there, and seeps into every other board.
> 
> God forbid a cow have -stein in their surname.  Or someone with melanin does something that merits discussion in another board.


Getting juden-spergers to chimp out is both easy and fun and the fact that you don't have the stomach for it doesn't mean much to me
Behold


----------



## Freya (Jun 14, 2020)

i like the articles posted, the comments are just cancerous because everyone is still seriously trying to own the libs


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Getting juden-spergers to chimp out is both easy and fun and the fact that you don't have the stomach for it doesn't mean much to me
> Behold
> View attachment 1376839


I mean sure you owned a retard.  Congratulations?


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 14, 2020)

>Null makes a front page essay about how Kiwi Farms isn't what it used to be and has lost it's original focus
>next day later
<A&H has to go because they don't care about lolcows


Also nice going generalizing the posters on A&N that they "don't care about lolcows".  How did you come to that conclusion?  Did you go through every user's post history that frequents A&H and see if they made posts or replies in any of the cow threads?  If not, then you have no idea what you're talking about.

Most of the "lolcows" that interests me are in the "Internet Harvest" section (Arin Hanson, Razorfist, Brittney Venti, etc..).  Unless you're going to claim "those are not TRUE lolcows" then ok, how about Jim Sterling, since he has a thread in the main lolcow section.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> I mean sure you owned a retard.  Congratulations?


What I'm saying is, on a site dedicated to laughing at retards why would you want to outright get rid of the biggest piece of retard-bait on it

It's like you don't like having fun


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

Touching locally sourced shit is still touching shit.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 14, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Null makes a front page essay about how Kiwi Farms isn't what it used to be and has lost it's original focus
> >few days later
> <A&H has to go because they don't care about lolcows


Oh please I've been complaining about A&H for a year.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> Touching locally sourced shit is still touching shit.


I see, so then you must be firmly against halals as well?


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I see, so then you must be firmly against halals as well?


We haven't had a halal from A&N yet.  Most of them originate from chat, and we don't have that many because it was actively discouraged messing with other forum users and a lot more work goes into the halal than a typical thread.  I don't think that point really matters as the types of people who write up halals are never in A&N because they don't like it, while the people in A&N would butcher a halal because they'd do a bad job writing it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> We haven't had a halal from A&N yet.  Most of them originate from chat, and we don't have that many because it was actively discouraged messing with other forum users and a lot more work goes into the halal than a typical thread.  I don't think that point really matters as the types of people who write up halals are never in A&N because they don't like it, while the people in A&N would butcher a halal because they'd do a bad job writing it.


The point is that halals exist, they are made, and by their nature involve (as gobbogobb puts it) touching locally sourced shit.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jun 14, 2020)

My two cents is what the users think should certainly be considered, but not weighted against what the people who actually have to run the site/do moderation think.

As others have already said, if you don't care about A&H, you can ignore it. It existing doesn't hurt you because you don't have to deal with it. But, anyone who has to deal with users being reported/general site stuff can't just (comfortably) ignore it if they aren't interested in it. If it is too much for them to deal with, I'd understand getting rid of it. If they're cool with it, eh, whatever, I'd say keep it.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 14, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> A&H acts as containment and if you release it, would shit up the farms 5x what you already bitch about. It's not even open to the public, anybody claiming it's bad for KF is a total moron at this point.


Well it ain't doing a good job at it. Most of us keep end up entering it and taking its toxic waste to the rest of the site.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Pretending the complaint is anything other than idealogically motivated is dumb. Someone constantly bringing up politics and engaging in it isn't upset by politics being brought into the site, they are upset that they are seeing politics they disagree with.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> The point is that halals exist, they are made, and by their nature involve (as gobbogobb puts it) touching locally sourced shit.


Halal doesn’t mean what you think it means.
No one made Lagoona post her pony panties or Taylor post his fat ass and mantits.

Protip to own the libs next time: know what the terminology you use actually means.


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> The point is that halals exist, they are made, and by their nature involve (as gobbogobb puts it) touching locally sourced shit.


>everyone who is doesn't like it is told to ignore it
>they never see the funny
Why don't some A&N posters start asking moderators about how to do halals so they can show the rest of the site what a benefit having it around is, then?


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 14, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> No one made Lagoona post her pony panties or Taylor post his fat ass and mantits.


achktsully....

iirc the diaperfur admin ERP'd with taylor and got him to send a bunch of lewds, and used the metadata to dox him.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> achktsully....
> 
> iirc the diaperfur admin ERP'd with taylor and got him to send a bunch of lewds, and used the metadata to dox him.


The dox was the icing on the cake.  Taylor was a cow all on his own.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 14, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> The dox was the icing on the cake.  Taylor was a cow all on his own.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 14, 2020)

If A&H goes, where else can I see sad incels posture that they're functional, successful people as they beg for the old orange cock?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> >everyone who is doesn't like it is told to ignore it
> >they never see the funny
> Why don't some A&N posters start asking moderators about how to do halals so they can show the rest of the site what a benefit having it around is, then?


Not exactly sure why you'd ask a moderator about anything beyond "I have this, is it funny enough to support a thread and do I need anything more here?" which is, to my understanding, what staff like Burning Fanatic generally handle in PG assuming you've followed thread creation guidelines well enough to not outright insult staff with your incompetence.

If there were a hard "NO HALAL" rule it would basically give any potential cow immunity - they would just make an account the instant a subject they were either tangentially or directly involved in started cropping up.   Moreover if "touching locally sourced shit" is a bad thing then cow interaction either in threads or PMs that supports a thread or perhaps even REVITALIZES a stagnating thread would also therefore be bad.  KhordKitty's thread took off like a fucking rocket when he stopped in to chat, and he's definitely not the only case where content in a thread resulted from on-Farms interaction.  Not only that, but if we take "touching locally sourced shit is just as bad as touching any other shit" to its logical conclusion, then mocking the dumbass parades that march through every time there's a fucking happening of some sort becomes itself bad.  You would be OBLIGED to place on ignore every dumb shit that makes an account to, for example, talk about their lord and savior Tarrant, rather than perhaps merely be inclined to do so and choose to do so of your own volition (or not).

What this basically boils down to is people screaming "STOP HAVING FUN IN WAYS I DON'T PERSONALLY ENJOY" at other people.


----------



## Fareal (Jun 14, 2020)

I miss my wee pal Lagoona


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Not exactly sure why you'd ask a moderator about anything beyond "I have this, is it funny enough to support a thread and do I need anything more here?" which is, to my understanding, what staff like Burning Fanatic generally handle in PG assuming you've followed thread creation guidelines well enough to not outright insult staff with your incompetence.
> 
> If there were a hard "NO HALAL" rule it would basically give any potential cow immunity - they would just make an account the instant a subject they were either tangentially or directly involved in started cropping up.   Moreover if "touching locally sourced shit" is a bad thing then cow interaction either in threads or PMs that supports a thread or perhaps even REVITALIZES a stagnating thread would also therefore be bad.  KhordKitty's thread took off like a fucking rocket when he stopped in to chat, and he's definitely not the only case where content in a thread resulted from on-Farms interaction.  Not only that, but if we take "touching locally sourced shit is just as bad as touching any other shit" to its logical conclusion, then mocking the dumbass parades that march through every time there's a fucking happening of some sort becomes itself bad.  You would be OBLIGED to place on ignore every dumb shit that makes an account to, for example, talk about their lord and savior Tarrant, rather than perhaps merely be inclined to do so and choose to do so of your own volition (or not).
> 
> What this basically boils down to is people screaming "STOP HAVING FUN IN WAYS I DON'T PERSONALLY ENJOY" at other people.


The halals require permissions from higher ups because Null didn't want the site cannibalizing itself.  You don't just drop it in proving grounds, and I never said "no halals" just that there was a more involved process.  

With that information good luck in rooting out the potential lolcows in A&N and writing up threads!  I hope you can find some really interesting stuff!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> The halals require permissions from higher ups because Null didn't want the site cannibalizing itself.  You don't just drop it in proving grounds, and I never said "no halals" just that there was a more involved process.
> 
> With that information good luck in rooting out the potential lolcows in A&N and writing up threads!  I hope you can find some really interesting stuff!


The funny thing about A&N is that, on a site devoted to cataloging and mocking various forms of stupidity, it's not even out of place.  Out there, in the rest of the world, there is hilariously stupid shit happening.  Sometimes you find out about this hilariously stupid shit through articles.  Sometimes the article ITSELF is hilariously stupid shit.  Sometimes the REACTIONS to the article are hilariously stupid shit.  It shouldn't be surprising that this hilariously stupid shit sometimes takes on a political bent, either, because quite frankly politics gets amazingly retarded and is full of amazing retards.

If you DID get a halal out of A&H/A&N, that would just be icing on the cake really.  But I don't think this is even about "we have retards coming to the site because of this section" - I think this is more likely in regards to people getting upset about watching sacred cows (contextual pun not really intended) get tipped.  It's not really any sort of secret that A&N and Happenings frequently end up taking direct aim at sociopolitical idiocy in a certain vein.  Sometimes it swings in the other direction.  Sometimes one side gets visibly upset, sometimes it's the other.  Some people might be VERY personally invested in what's happening in there, for whatever reason, and might take things a bit personal as a result.

And to me, that sounds like THEIR problem, not anyone else's, regardless of their leanings and personal convictions.  And maybe they should think about that for a bit.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jun 14, 2020)

News articles are the only threads I dare start, because they don't require any creativity.


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> But I don't think this is even about "we have retards coming to the site because of this section"





Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> What I'm saying is, on a site dedicated to laughing at retards why would you want to outright get rid of the biggest piece of retard-bait on it





Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> But I don't think this is even about "we have retards coming to the site because of this section"


Amazing.  Why use it as a justification then?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 14, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> The funny thing about A&N is that, on a site devoted to cataloging and mocking various forms of stupidity, it's not even out of place.  Out there, in the rest of the world, there is hilariously stupid shit happening.  Sometimes you find out about this hilariously stupid shit through articles.  Sometimes the article ITSELF is hilariously stupid shit.  Sometimes the REACTIONS to the article are hilariously stupid shit.  It shouldn't be surprising that this hilariously stupid shit sometimes takes on a political bent, either, because quite frankly politics gets amazingly retarded and is full of amazing retards.
> 
> If you DID get a halal out of A&H/A&N, that would just be icing on the cake really.  But I don't think this is even about "we have retards coming to the site because of this section" - I think this is more likely in regards to people getting upset about watching sacred cows (contextual pun not really intended) get tipped.  It's not really any sort of secret that A&N and Happenings frequently end up taking direct aim at sociopolitical idiocy in a certain vein.  Sometimes it swings in the other direction.  Sometimes one side gets visibly upset, sometimes it's the other.  Some people might be VERY personally invested in what's happening in there, for whatever reason, and might take things a bit personal as a result.
> 
> And to me, that sounds like THEIR problem, not anyone else's, regardless of their leanings and personal convictions.  And maybe they should think about that for a bit.


Never forget that a good chunk of the people complaining about A&H are the same faggots who care about stickers


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

Also to all the news retards out there in Internet land:  

Just because we doxed you doesn’t mean you’re interesting enough for a thread. I’m guessing zed knows what we all ate for lunch, but it’s not funny.

otherwise we’d have 500 “unemployed NEET/wageslave/high school student Master Debater gets upset at minorities and liberals online” threads


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 14, 2020)

OrigamiSalami said:


> There are thousands of places to sperg about politics on the Internet. Having one here is dumb.
> 
> That said, if you can't resist the urge to post in A&N it's your own damn fault, and it shouldnt be deleted just becuase you have no self control.


It’s because most A&N posters know that their opinions are shit and wouldn’t be accepted anywhere else.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> Amazing.  Why use it as a justification then?


Because I couldn't rule out the possibility that you or others are operating from that standpoint, and thus it behooves me to entertain the possibility that my hunch that it WASN'T about retard-bait being present on the site was possibly incorrect.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 14, 2020)

Scratch This Nut said:


> It’s because most A&N posters know that their opinions are shit and wouldn’t be accepted anywhere else.


Lol niggers Amirite is an opinion?


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 14, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> Lol niggers Amirite is an opinion?


And it’s shit.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 14, 2020)

Scratch This Nut said:


> It’s because most A&N posters know that their opinions are shit and wouldn’t be accepted anywhere else.



It has more to do with the modern internet increasingly resembling this:





Kiwifarms just happens to not veer toward the right (of that picture.) I'm surprised some terminally ass-hurt site admin hasn't doxxed half of Articles & Happenings as punishment for wrongthink already.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 14, 2020)

KateHikes14 said:


> Pretending the complaint is anything other than idealogically motivated is dumb. Someone constantly bringing up politics and engaging in it isn't upset by politics being brought into the site, they are upset that they are seeing politics they disagree with.


Like how 95% of "celebrities should stick to movies/music/sports/whatever" only say that when they disagree with what the celebrity is saying then go jizz all over the one saying what they agree with


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 15, 2020)

It's A&N now. And it's fine. If you don't like it, you don't have to post there. 

I like dipping in there every now and then and reading and discussing the interesting articles that are posted there.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jun 15, 2020)

True & Honest Fans are the worst posters on this site I swear.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Jun 15, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> I came here for the cows and discovered that I enjoy to read the insane "news" stories posted in A&H. (Seriously, it's like a mildly more offensive and funny DailyMail, without that schmuck Morgan.)



Same.

But I'd say it's more like Buzzfeed but for less or more autistic people (depending on your perspective).


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 15, 2020)

Just give people the option to completely hide A&H from view. I almost never see problem users from A&H leaking into the lolcow threads, and the few that do end up getting ridiculed for their sperging and leave.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 15, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> Just give people the option to completely hide A&H from view. I almost never see problem users from A&H leaking into the lolcow threads, and the few that do end up getting ridiculed for their sperging and leave.


Most wouldn't hide it given the option. They hate it and don't even need to look at it now, but they _cannot resist_ going in there still. Then they get upset other people aren't saying the things they want them to be saying. If it's such a issue, just make it so A&N doesn't pop up in the 'New Sperging' section of homepage.

It's their own damn fault if they're already shielded from it, but then go search it out.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Jun 15, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> Most wouldn't hide it given the option. They hate it and don't even need to look at it now, but they _cannot resist_ going in there still. Then they get upset other people aren't saying the things they want them to be saying. If it's such a issue, just make it so A&N doesn't pop up in the 'New Sperging' section of homepage.
> 
> It's their own damn fault if they're already shielded from it, but then go search it out.



It is their own fault anyways to start with, you are responsible for your own (re)actions. 

Is A&N toxic/cancerious? Yes, but that is what makes it great its a mix trolls and people falling for the trolling, sperging out, which can make for great entertainment, but also one of the few places on the internet you can have actual discussions about news and what not with out internet janitors though policing you.


----------



## Ineedahero (Jun 16, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> The funny thing about A&N is that, on a site devoted to cataloging and mocking various forms of stupidity, it's not even out of place.  Out there, in the rest of the world, there is hilariously stupid shit happening.  Sometimes you find out about this hilariously stupid shit through articles.  Sometimes the article ITSELF is hilariously stupid shit.  Sometimes the REACTIONS to the article are hilariously stupid shit.  It shouldn't be surprising that this hilariously stupid shit sometimes takes on a political bent, either, because quite frankly politics gets amazingly retarded and is full of amazing retards.
> 
> If you DID get a halal out of A&H/A&N, that would just be icing on the cake really.  But I don't think this is even about "we have retards coming to the site because of this section" - I think this is more likely in regards to people getting upset about watching sacred cows (contextual pun not really intended) get tipped.  It's not really any sort of secret that A&N and Happenings frequently end up taking direct aim at sociopolitical idiocy in a certain vein.  Sometimes it swings in the other direction.  Sometimes one side gets visibly upset, sometimes it's the other.  Some people might be VERY personally invested in what's happening in there, for whatever reason, and might take things a bit personal as a result.
> 
> And to me, that sounds like THEIR problem, not anyone else's, regardless of their leanings and personal convictions.  And maybe they should think about that for a bit.


The funny thing about a&h is that very few of its inhabitants wanted it to go right wing. From its birth until about 2017 it was liberal. Classical liberal, not broke brained democrat liberal, but still liberal. If you could read through a&h from the beginning you would have seen it change to right wing, but it did so almost in spite of the users. How many kiwifarms centrists/right wingers were liberals in 2015? So many. For a while there it was like you couldn't read a political oriented thread without someone stressing over abandoning leftism. I know I did enough of it. 

One thing the Floyd situation taught me about myself was that I didn't want a reason to believe the left wing narrative, I wanted an excuse. Any flimsy excuse would do, because I still hold all of the values that made me a liberal in the first place, and I was brought up being told that meant I was left wing. And, you know, I wouldn't be afraid using logic and reason to assess a situation would make me a pariah. 

But I didn't get an excuse, I didn't really even have a choice. The 230 shenanigans are a good example, even when I straight up beg for alternative arguments all I get are dumb or mati ratings. People on the left have mainstream support, so why would they bother arguing their points? It's easier to just flounce into pms bitching about the magatards in a&h. Now it seems like they are straight up incapable of arguing their position. Maybe their brains have atrophied? 

Sadly this has made the forum practically worthless for what drew me to it in the first place - interesting conversations with intelligent people with unique perspectives. (On a side note, that impulse is why I think baiting has always been so easy in a&h, but that might be wildly optimistic of me) That's why I liked Ashy and Tuscan and @The Last Stand - even though we disagree on a shitload of stuff, they said/say what they thought/think, and that's really the only qualification you need to take part. Well that and some balls. 

A&h is a still a primo shitposting platform though, that's got to have value.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 16, 2020)

Ineedahero said:


> The funny thing about a&h is that very few of its inhabitants wanted it to go right wing. From its birth until about 2017 it was liberal. Classical liberal, not broke brained democrat liberal, but still liberal. If you could read through a&h from the beginning you would have seen it change to right wing, but it did so almost in spite of the users. How many kiwifarms centrists/right wingers were liberals in 2015? So many. For a while there it was like you couldn't read a political oriented thread without someone stressing over abandoning leftism. I know I did enough of it.
> 
> One thing the Floyd situation taught me about myself was that I didn't want a reason to believe the left wing narrative, I wanted an excuse. Any flimsy excuse would do, because I still hold all of the values that made me a liberal in the first place, and I was brought up being told that meant I was left wing. And, you know, I wouldn't be afraid using logic and reason to assess a situation would make me a pariah.
> 
> ...


I still consider myself nominally classically liberal at least, but I consider it a blessing of sorts to be reminded that no political viewpoint is ever infallible, even if that reminder comes in the form of rampant shitposting.  People need to stop taking the political circus so damn seriously, need to stop the borderline hero-worship of political figures and need to realize that elected officials are not your allies regardless of the letter next to their name.  They all do stupid shit, sometimes indefensibly stupid shit.  The 230 thing should have been a fucking reminder to anyone firmly in the Trump camp that Daddy Drumpf requires as tight a leash as any fucking politician, just like all the other articles lambasting Dems for their retardation should be a reminder to that camp of the same.

Baiting and shitposting and whatnot in A&N/A&H is an ostensibly good thing - poking fun at both pols and the people who might unironically follow up a realization that their pols are screwing the fucking pooch with "and this is why this is actually a good thing" or anyone with a slavish devotion to one side or another is about the only thing anyone can do at this point to get them to put a healthier distance between themselves and political circus bullshit.  Sincerely arguing points with other people might be a positive when you're dealing with someone who has already put that distance between themselves and said circus, but for anyone who's in danger of being a "Vote X no matter what" kind of person doing that is like as not to trigger the backfire effect.

That all being said, the forum's general decline in terms of interesting conversations is probably a direct result of what I would call a cultural zeitgeist in which a snappy soundbite and funny maymay is considered a BETTER use of your time than actual conversation.  I've already noticed this in cow threads ffs, and to be fair it's not like you can really change most cows' minds about their potentially disastrous life trajectories when they grace the forum with their presence - that's part of why so many of them are cows.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 16, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Oh please I've been complaining about A&H for a year.


To be fair a lot of the bitching about A&H has been contained mostly to T&H board so I'm sure it looks sudden to some A&H regulars.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 16, 2020)

I still think the moral outrage cows where it's another circlejerk about a creepy pedo or bad parent do more to drag down the rest of the site. 
They set the tone of "lolcow = person you want to hate to death" instead of "let's laugh at them"


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 17, 2020)

If you really want A&H to improve, you have to be part of that improvement. Post articles that are interesting and worthy of discussing and report culture war outragebait.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes. It is cancer and, according to Null, a large reason why many mods quit last year. People who want to talk politics can go to many different imageboards, like 9chan, or Reddit where they belong. Most posters there seem to be there to farm ratings anyways.


----------



## derpherp2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> I came here for the cows and discovered that I enjoy to read the insane "news" stories posted in A&H. (Seriously, it's like a mildly more offensive and funny DailyMail, without that schmuck Morgan.)
> 
> I think that A&H should probably stick around, but if it causes Null and the Jannies that much grief, I'd be willing to let it go. I'm a newfag anyway, so my opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Same, but the A&H here is such a uniquely different source of information than the regular ones that I like it for entertainment reasons.
I'm fine with it being gone either way anyways, Happenings is a much better source of fringe information now.

Then again with it gone, people will just migrate to Happenings more.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 21, 2020)

I still can't believe it took Null 2 years+ to realize what almost everybody on staff knew all this time, warned him about continuously, and after all that tried presenting it as some sort of new discovery that he found out about recently.

But he definitely listens to staff, though!


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2020)

There's already a dedicated bitch about A&N thread.


----------



## Ineedahero (Jun 22, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> I still can't believe it took Null 2 years+ to realize what almost everybody on staff knew all this time, warned him about continuously, and after all that tried presenting it as some sort of new discovery that he found out about recently.
> 
> But he definitely listens to staff, though!


Null's cycle of shutting down and reopening a&h is like a foundation myth of the farms, what are you talking about?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 22, 2020)

Ineedahero said:


> Null's cycle of shutting down and reopening a&h is like a foundation myth of the farms, what are you talking about?



You mean the Salt Mine?


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 4, 2020)

Well someone got his wish.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 4, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Well someone got his wish.


GUESS I GOT WHAT I DESERVED
KEPT YOU WAITING THERE TOO LONG


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 5, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> A&H acts as containment and if you release it, would shit up the farms 5x what you already bitch about. It's not even open to the public, anybody claiming it's bad for KF is a total moron at this point.


This didn’t age well


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> This didn’t age well


No, I was right I see more politsperging all around already fuck you. It will return at some point, you will regret your words and deeds.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 5, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> No, I was right I see more politsperging all around already fuck you. It will return at some point, you will regret your words and deeds.


No doubt. But saying anh wasn’t bad for kf....not one of your better statements


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> No doubt. But saying anh wasn’t bad for kf....not one of your better statements


This is a tranny doxxxing website dedicated to documenting freaks and weirdos, there's no good optics in that regard. 

I'm of the opinion that once the pandora's box has been opened it's really hard to shut it, particularly if you let it fester, I feel like there's already a lot of political bias people naturally bring or is inspired by others or the type of content they consume. I don't think closing it does too much at this point and I feel like this is kneejerk. Also if you want to refer to the actual post that got A&N btfo'd, it was on a deep thoughts thread.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> No doubt. But saying anh wasn’t bad for kf....not one of your better statements


Is the concept for a containment area hard for you to understand or...?


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 5, 2020)

The 230 shit has made me reconsider my opinion on A&H, purge it and purge anyone who joined after 2017 and primarily posts in A&H. Shut down new users for a month or two and then re-enable it after the butthurt has subsided. These people don't care or respect the community that hosts them and we should treat them in kind.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 5, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> This is a tranny doxxxing website dedicated to documenting freaks and weirdos, there's no good optics in that regard.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that once the pandora's box has been opened it's really hard to shut it, particularly if you let it fester, I feel like there's already a lot of political bias people naturally bring or is inspired by others or the type of content they consume. I don't think closing it does too much at this point and I feel like this is kneejerk. Also if you want to refer to the actual post that got A&N btfo'd, it was on a deep thoughts thread.


Your clickbait articles are part of the problem. They are the stink that attracts the flies. When posts like the one above mine talk about purging people, its you who they have in mind.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 5, 2020)

A&H was a glownigger honeypot anyway. Besides, do you ever see an article that’s actually worth reading?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 5, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> Your clickbait articles are part of the problem. They are the stink that attracts the flies. When posts like the one above mine talk about purging people, its you who they have in mind.


imagine taking clickbait articles this seriously.
You could just not click on them and see the variety of crime news or world politics I cover. I post multiple articles a day, evidently it's not all clickbait. 

If you want to make A&N better, contribute news stories yourself before you complain.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 5, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> imagine taking clickbait articles this seriously.
> You could just not click on them and see the variety of crime news or world politics I cover. I post multiple articles a day, evidently it's not all clickbait.
> 
> If you want to make A&N better, contribute news stories yourself before you complain.


The whole problem, the reason why multiple Null threads about whether to keep A&N around exist is because people like you don't take things seriously. Your "ha ha look at me, I'm shit" posting is part of why the site is facing a potential shut down.

I don't care about whether you are posting them earnestly or not, fake retards deserve real thorazine.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 5, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> The whole problem, the reason why multiple Null threads about whether to keep A&N around exist is because people like you don't take things seriously. Your "ha ha look at me, I'm shit" posting is part of why the site is facing a potential shut down.
> 
> I don't care about whether you are posting them earnestly or not, fake retards deserve real thorazine.


I actually put a lot of time and effort into what I put on here going to about 6-10 different websites to find interesting news. Not all clickbait is shit, I just don't know why you'd take clickbait so seriously. I have no clue why you think clickbait is what's breaking A&N when it's expressly a political issue that plagues the rest of the site, not that there's wacky titles once in awhile. Nobody is spamming clickbait, and certainly not me.

So I can't post dumb articles for people to mock because it upsets you? Ok be upset elsewhere.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 5, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> So I can't post dumb articles for people to mock because it upsets you? Ok be upset elsewhere.


Null has already explained his feelings towards the subforum's userbase, so here's an alternate proposal. Shut A&H down, scatter its shitty userbase to the winds and _you_ be upset elsewhere.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 5, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> Null has already explained his feelings towards the subforum's userbase, so here's an alternate proposal. Shut A&H down, scatter its shitty userbase to the winds and _you_ be upset elsewhere.





whatever I feel like said:


> Your clickbait articles are part of the problem. They are the stink that attracts the flies. When posts like the one above mine talk about purging people, its you who they have in mind.


You came in here bitching about me, you're free to disagree with me but the only one whining is yourself.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 5, 2020)

Just to be clear here, I want your subforum shut down and you to either post about lolcows in the manner intended by the site or to fuck off back to /pol/.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Dec 5, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> Just to be clear here, I want your subforum shut down and you to either post about lolcows in the manner intended by the site or to fuck off back to /pol/.


Then I'm glad you're as impotent as you are gay.


----------



## Eris! (Dec 5, 2020)

A&N should go but 99% of the people saying A&N should go are humorless left-wing cunts who should go too


----------



## TinyKitty (Dec 7, 2020)

Counterpoint:  Let's keep A&H, it's a great honeypot for outing gullible screeching conspiracytards.  WWG1WGA!


----------



## KateHikes14 (Dec 7, 2020)

TinyKitty said:


> Counterpoint:  Let's keep A&H, it's a great honeypot for outing gullible screeching conspiracytards.  WWG1WGA!


Theres really only so many letters an acronym should have before it's just code.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 7, 2020)

honest give it a bit politcally things will settle down no matter what happens after this election, politcal burn out is a thing, i'm still in favor of keeping A&N and just being the really stupid people.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 12, 2020)

A&N is a the result of far-right discussion being banned across a good deal of the internet, it's just created a safe-space for them to get radicalised through click-bait articles and glow posters.

I wasn't here for when A&H/N 1.0 was here, but I did see it when 2.0 began and I did see the return of /pol/ on 4chan back in the day. (I think it was the return of /new/ just rebranded as /pol/, then /new/ was brought back? It's been a few years...) Much like /pol/ in it's early days, it wasn't just far-right conspiracy tards talking about how Jews are trying to destroy white people through immigration and miscegenation. It wasn't just making fun of  anything that paints the left in a bad light or just rage bait to stir people up into hating bad group. (Anyone non-'white'', Jews and women.) It was actually a relatively diverse group of posters and the neo-nazi part was relatively small. You cannot accept these groups because they will happily take everything you like and shit on it. After-all. you're just another soros funded-leftist-kike-shill-nigger that is standing in the way of removing the chains of oppression off of The Whites.

The problem is that the right in the past decade or so has run on the idea that:
- leftists are running their own safe-spaces which we must dismantle, to spread our propaganda true and honest opinion free of leftist bias.
- /pol/ humour is funny and not horrifically disgusting to regular people (lol guys look at me question the holocaust.)
- We need to trigger the left, we need to own the left and it doesn't matter what we say or do, to achieve that.
- People that don't like edgy /pol/ humour are leftists and their opinion should be discarded
- Neo-nazis shouldn't be chased out of the movement and should be tolerated in the name of freedom of speech/expression (The whole "light is the best disinfectant" Sargon thing)
- Meme culture and """ironic""" edgy jokes  being used to spread far-right propaganda, ala Nick Fuentes' cookie joke, are totally funny and don't scare off reasonable people
This all leads to the issue that we have currently in A&N, where the vast majority of the user-base shares propaganda to cement their world-view that Jews, non-whites and white-women are bad and ruining the world. The future of A&N, is 8chan's /pol/.

I created an account to lurk A&N once it became hidden from visitors. I used to enjoy it before the moderates got pushed out of it, and it became 99% buzzfeed clickbait about how white people are bad. I do now believe it is a complete liability to this site, just like any extremist group.


----------

